# Anybody have the tactical 5" XD in any caliber?



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Which one do you have and how accurate is it???
If you have a comparison which gun would it be????


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have one and lets just say it is more accurate than i am. I haven't shot the 4 inch in the 45 but i did have the the 4 inch in a 40 and i thought the 45 was more accurate. Keep in mind that is just my opinion and while i can generally hit what I'm shooting at i have a long way to go before i can start comparing accuracy.

As far as a gun to compare it to i wouldn't know were to start. I have always been die hard 1911 and i hate glocks. But i have to say i surprised by the xd-45 its the first polymer gun that gave me a warm fuzzy felling.

I hope that helps and if it doesn't there are alto of guys here that know a lot more than i do that I'm sure will chime in.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> I have one and lets just say it is more accurate than i am. I haven't shot the 4 inch in the 45 but i did have the the 4 inch in a 40 and i thought the 45 was more accurate. Keep in mind that is just my opinion and while i can generally hit what I'm shooting at i have a long way to go before i can start comparing accuracy.


To clarify i have the 5" in 45cal


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

How would that inch make a difference in accuracy? (if you are comparing a 5" tactical with a standard 4"). Wouldn't one's accuracy also be based on how you hold it, and how you compensate for its extra weight (of around 4-5oz).

...I'm fairly new to guns, but just asking a question.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My son in law has one that I shoot a lot. It's a 5"tac and in the right hands it will drive tacks at 25yds. The XD is a fine pistol for home defence or the range. The 5" is a little on the large side to carry unless your a real big guy. I would say. It's a shooter for sure.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ApocalypseWoman said:


> How would that inch make a difference in accuracy? (if you are comparing a 5" tactical with a standard 4"). Wouldn't one's accuracy also be based on how you hold it, and how you compensate for its extra weight (of around 4-5oz).
> 
> ...I'm fairly new to guns, but just asking a question.


I tend to be more accurate with guns with 4" barrels or longer. Now, my P99 has a 4" barrel, and I can shoot it as well or better than my Glock 34 with a barrel over 5". But generally, the longer the barrel, the better I shoot (I shoot the Glock 34 better than the shorter barrelled Glock). Theoritically, the longer barrel increases accuracy.

*But more importanly - the longer the barrel, the greater the distance between the front and rear sight. This is called the sight radius. *

With a longer sight radius, it is easier to shoot the gun more accurately. That is the major thing gained by these 5" "tactical" versions.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have an XD40. with handloads it is capable of 3/4 inch 5 shot groups at 15 yards. Winchester Ranger ammo was almost as good.

With a bit of Kentucky Windage it will also hit moderate size rocks at 300 yards

I have put approx 2000 rounds through it and have been quite pleased with its performance.

I had an XD9 Service but exchanged it for an M&P 9 because of frequent failure to eject problems.

The M&P went thru 200 rounds without failure of any type. Thats not much I know given that I've had it for 48 hours.


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a 5in XD45 ACP Tactical. It is VERY accurate. I have also shot the 40 SC and C. The Tact is far more accurate for me. I was just at the range today and knocked out the bulls-eye with the first 10 rounds at 15 yards. Not one shot was outside the ring. Then I moved to 25 yards and shot with one hand. Let's just say I need some practice. I am not sure I even hit the paper:smt082 

All kidding aside, the XD 45 ACP Tact is one of the most accurate well engineered handguns I have ever fired. To top it off they are priced more than fair.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*XD Tactical 5"*

I just picked my XD45 Tactical 5" up from the store today. I have shot them in both 9MM and 45ACP and I love it. There is nothing I'd rather shoot. The accuracy is very good. I'll have some hard numbers on my own accuracy with it soon. I didn't really keep score with the rental guns at the range, but I shoot well with the XD. For my hands and my personal preferences the XD is the best.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*XD 45 Tactical 5"*

I took my XD45 Tactical out to the range for the first time today. I put about 120 rounds through it and I'm pretty happy with the results. I was averaging 3" groups five shots from 10 yards. 6" groups from 25 yards was about the best I could do partly because I can't keep the target in focus and see the iron sites clearly from that range and I can't really see the holes.

With concentration I was able to get 2" groups slow fire from 10 yards which about the best I can do with any higher caliber handgun without using a rest. I'm more consistent with a 9MM because of the lesser muzzle flip, but my hands have never been steady enough to hit the same spot five in a row.


----------

